

Film on Salinger Claims More Books Are Coming - jwallaceparker
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/25/business/media/film-on-j-d-salinger-claims-more-books-coming.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
jwallaceparker
I read an article a few years before Salinger's death (can't find the article
right now) that foretold the publication of these books.

Salinger had kept his writing habit his entire life. He'd simply stopped
publishing.

There was a room in his house with several manuscripts in it. Some labeled
"publish as is" and some labeled "needs editing."

They were all to be published after his death. This way he could share his
works with the world without being around to deal with any of the criticism.

------
mbenjaminsmith
One of my college roommates grew up close to Salinger. Many years ago (he told
me the story in the mid-90s) he had heard from a local firefighter that after
a fire at Salinger's house, it had become apparent that there was a large safe
in his house that contained a number of unpublished manuscripts. We had read
all of Salinger's work at the time so we had a lot of fun speculating about
when and what would eventually be published.

------
altoz
this is the equivalent of waiting for the second and third albums of a one-hit
wonder. and even that one hit is strikingly overrated and immature.

~~~
cgag
It's a wonder he decided to stop publishing...

